# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Arti duhet të jetojë!

## Fiori

...çdo mengjes ngrihem dhe kembengul qe arti duhet te jetoje.Qe arti s'duhet rrezuar.Qe arti kerkon nje jete te sigurte dhe jo terrorizem fondamental.
...çdo mengjes ngrihem dhe e dashura ime pergatit nje kafe dopio,disa letra te rremujshme ne tavoline,skica te kthyera permbys,nje muzike e forte mengjesi(black blues),dhe rifilloj jeten bashke me tragjedine se arti po permbyset.
...çdo mengjes ekspresiviteti i ngjyrave,absurditeti i ndjenjave,çastet erotike te mbremshme,me ndihmojne se po jetoj perseri me artin.
..................................................  ................................
Arti dhe njeriu jane te vendosur perballe realiteteve qe ne njefare menyre shkembejne shume rreziqe,qe ne kombinim e siper,ndihmojne nje shoqeri te ngrihet apo te humbasi ne nje stad(me pak te zhvilluar)minimal.
Arti eshte per njeriun?
Njeriun e detyron artin te jetoje prane tij?
Arti pershtat transformimin koshient te njeriut ne nje qenie te vleresuar nga sistemi...?

Njerezit si qenie teper te evoluara,me nje kapacitet intelektiv te madh,me nje llogjike te kontrolluar nga senset e ndryshme,me nje fuqi libido(eros) te dashuroje dhe te permbushi kerkesat e tij,kane arritur edhe te krijojne ne sherbim te nevojave te tyre vlera te bukura.
Keto ne kohet antike,si muzika,filozofia,poezia,skulptura
ishin ne sherbim te nje klase shoqerore te zgjedhur,me nje kapacitet te madh per te qene te lire dhe jo thjesht
skllever qe vendosnin trupin e tyre per te manipuluar nje objekt e per ta kthyer ate ne nje subjekt me vlere per te tjeret.
Me vone ne ne mesjete njerezit,edhe pse kishin dalur nga nje erresire e forte,e pakuptueshme per njerezimin;mbase luftrat e fuqishme te barbareve?,ndertuan nje tjeter vizion rreth artit.Muzika,poezia,krijuan nje largesi me pikturen,skulpturen,arkitekturen,iu dhane dimensione te tjera qe ndihmuan te marrin nje tjeter karakter.Shume piktore filluan te ndjehen krenar pse ishin te zgjedhurit e nje oborri mbreteror,te nje kulti te madh besimi-Papati i Romes-,shume skulptor ngriten monumente ne memorie te heronjeve paraardhes,ata qe kishin sjelle boten civile dhe artistike deri ne ato kohe.
Arkitektura krijoi nje ndertim tjeter te konceptit te jetes per shoqerine...zhvillimi i madh kishte filluar,po vinin zbulimet dhe rritjet e ndjenjave njerezore,jo çdo gje do te ishte si me pare.

Ky ndryshim,mjafton qe per nje çast te hap nje liber te A.Hauser(historia sociale e Artit),rifillon dhe permbledh disa te dhena,ndoshta edhe personale ne koshiencen time per boten dhe subjektin numer nje Njeriu.
..................................................  ................................
Ishin njerez ato qe ngriten ne kohet antike te Greqise skulptura madheshtore dhe pallate te paperseritshme per nga permasat gjigande dhe te mrekullueshme;Ishin njerez artistet e rilindjes europiane qe i dhane jetes nje ndryshim te paperceptueshem,me zbulimet e perspektives,ngjyres etj.(P.della Francesca,Giotto,Van Dick).
Ishin njerez ato qe krijuan "Mona lisa","Il giudizio","La pietà",pra ishin Da vinci,Michelangelo-te medhenj,te paperseritshem,origjinal dhe mbi te gjitha artiste te kompletuar.
Ishin njerez te gjithe ato gjenerata artistesh(aq shume..)
qe e sollen artitn ne nje nivel madheshtor me organizimet,mjeshterine punuese,ne kohet moderne ku njerezit po rivizitonin organizimin shoqeror,po analizonin çdo perpjekje per nje jete me te thjeshte,me praktike,ku te jetohej nga te gjithe e jo nga nje klase dominuese;e pikerisht ketu ndodheshin artistet qe "zbriten" me fuqi per te mbrojtur diçka qe akoma kishte ruajtur vlerat e paperseritshme-dashuria per te bukuren!
Ishin njerez edhe ato artiste(te illustruar ne kete seksion)
qe nxorren artin dhe e sollen ne nje nivel te barabarte me progresin dhe zhvillimin e çdo fushe njerzore,kohet moderne te shek19-te.Monet,Manet,Matisse,Picasso,Degà,Van Gogh,Dalì e shume e shume te tjere.
M.Duchamp ishte njeri qe i dha konceptit per artin nje linje te re.Per kush e njeh historine e artit modern-ready made Duchampian eshte nje faze teper e rendesishme per te ardhmen e artit.
Ready made-Objekt i gjetur.Qe vendoset ne nje kontekst te vecante artistik ku prejardhja s'merr asnje vler,por vetem zgjedhja e artistit qe e quan ate veper arti dhe e lidh ne nje muze Arti."Fontana" ,e refuzuar ne ekspoziten"Armory show"ne New York me 1917.
Ndersa illustrimi ne kete seksion quhet "Gran Verrè".

Artiset pas luftes se dyte boterore ishin njerez,ato qe e rishikuan artin dhe ndertuan vlera artistike qe gje tjeter s'ishin perveçse pasqyrimi i nje jete te rendesishme per te gjithe.Ekspresionosmi Abstrakt ne Amerike,Arte Povera,Arte minimal,Pop Art,Iperrealismi etj jane te gjitha rryma artistike qe jane fryte te njerezve ne bashkpunim me te ngushte me jeten dhe me ndryshimet e saj.

Edhe ditet e sotme njerezit prodhojne vlera te medha artistike,pse thuhet te medha?Sespe çdo here,ne çdo periudhe vlerat artistike jane te medha sespe perfaqsojne nje ndryshim shpirteror te botes dhe vendosin ne pah vlerat e nje shoqerie ne zhvillim e siper
qe krenare apo jo,per njerezit e saj,ashtu indiferente dhe teper e pacipe,vazhdon akoma te rezistoje ne baze te se mires dhe se keqes.Dante Aligheri thoshte:"Duhet te ruheni nga ata njerez qe thojne qe s'kam provuar as te miren e as te keqen".
Te gjithe jemi njerez,dhe krijojme situata te mira dhe situata te keqija.
Psh.Shembja e Twin Towers,bombardimet ne Afganistan,Kllonimi human,jane vepra(artistike)njerezore,edhe ato qe i projektuan ishin njerez.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

alban people-28.11.01Italy

----------


## peoples

Arti ne kete forum eshte i lidhur ngushte edhe me Alban People,pas nje faze heshtjeje.Pershendes te gjithe.

----------


## peoples

Shume pyetje mbase mund te behen nga persona qe se njohin "Artin",mbase ngaqe nuk kane arritur akoma te kuptojne se "Arti"  sduhet njohur por,ne ndryshim raportesh duhet qe te behesh ti i njohur me te,te tregosh vlerat dhe piksynimet ndermjet fazave dhe situatave qe "Arti" krijon per njerezimin dhe qe i formon atij nje histori...dhe qe kjo arrin te perfshij gjenerata te shumta njerezish.Pra personat(njerezit),detyrimisht pyesin : po atehere "Arti" pse eshte i cuditshem?Pse "Arti" arrin te japi maksimumin e teorive dhe te jete teper aktiv ne praktike,duke pershtatur cdo emocion?Pse "Arti" quhet i tille nga ne(njerezit),dhe ai na personifikon si funksionare te tematikave te tij?Pse "Arti" ka arritur te japi nje krize ne raport me zhvillimet e tjera te njerezve?....


ESHTE E BUKUR QE NJE DITE I ULUR ME TY 'arti' TE MUND TE VAZHDOJ DUKE TE SHIJUAR CDO PJESEZ TE DITEVE TE MIJA NE KETE EPOKE.

ALBAN PEOPLE..itali.

----------


## Fiori

Eshte dicka qe nuk e kam kuptuar dhe nuk do e kuptoj ndonjehere - ndarja me tabela qe u bejne njerzit gjerave te tilla. Arti nuk do shume per tu kuptuar, ai nuk eshte i ndare nga njerzit eshte vete ata, eshte thjesht nje menyre e te shprehurit. Shumllojshmeria eshte e pafundshme ashtu sic jane dhe menyrat me te cilat ne shprehemi. Duke qene se ne nuk jemi ne gjendje te marrim dy informacione te ndryshme ne te njejten kohe nuk kemi per te qene ne gjendje te marrim (kuptojme) gjithe format me te cilat arti na shfaqet por kjo nuk do te thote se nuk nuk jemi pjese e artit apo nuk jemi duke e zhvilluar ate. 


p.s. Pershendetje Alban People, me behet qejfi qe more pjese perseri ne Forumin Shqiptar.

(Fjalët)

----------


## peoples

Vetem natyra e te ndryshuarit dhe e vendosjes ne nje dimension tjeter jeten,rendesia dhe proporcionaliteti qe njeriu ka ne rast te tille...,perbejne faktoret me te cuditshem pse arti eshte nje hemoragji ndjenjash dhe energjish.Pse Arti nuk kuptohet?Kete pyetje kane arritu ta analizojne shume sociologe dhe psikologe sidomos ato te shkolles Viennese,te cilet arriten te japin nje panorame me te komplikuar dhe me te qarte gjithashtu te leximit dhe interpretimit te nje vepre Artii apo,deri aty sa te jepnin mendime mbi avanguardia-t europiane qe po lulezonin pafundesisht.Paul Klee,me pikturat e tij sa instiktive po dhe aq infantile,perbenin bazen per nje rishikim te nje qendrimi per te dhene nje ide dhe per te analizuar me mire sesi,ne fund te fundit arti,s'eshte gje tjeter vetem nje interpretim i pafundem dhe teper instiktiv i natyres dhe problemeve te nje "natyre teper te fuqishme".Piktur e e tij(P.Klee),transmetonte shenja te nje jete te percudnuar nga realiteti dhe tradita,perfaqsonte ate rryme artistike qe me lidhje te ngushte me psikoanalizen Froidjane mundohej ta pershkruante deshiren per te dhene nje lehtesi,per te levizur me mire ne spazio per te kontrolluar me fryme tjeter nje kohe punimi dhe nje dimension unik.
EShte e vertet se arti eshte i perbere nga rryma te ndryshme nga nje diameter qe sa vjen e hapet,pra drejt nje arti global,drejt nje hapje sa me te gjere...e jo me kot gjithe organizimet ekzpozitive sa vijne e po marrin nje publik me te gjere,nje dimension i ri ky i koheve moderne.
Shpresojme qe edhe nje publik shqiptar,te edukohet dhe te jete me koshient qe nje jete artistike kerkon investime,jo aq shume ekonomike sa,morale dhe te nje deshire per te privuar injorancen(subjektive kjo),nga nje mundesi qe kultura dhe personat e tille japin dhe mundesojne nje gje te tille.
Ky deklarim i imi  Fiori behet edhe per forumin qe te japi dhe te transmetoje kulture nje brezi te ri dhe me nje te ardhme te sigurt,kudo qofshin ato.

----------


## julian

> _Postuar më parë nga Fiori_ 
> *Eshte dicka qe nuk e kam kuptuar dhe nuk do e kuptoj ndonjehere - ndarja me tabela qe u bejne njerzit gjerave te tilla. Arti nuk do shume per tu kuptuar, ai nuk eshte i ndare nga njerzit eshte vete ata, eshte thjesht nje menyre e te shprehurit. Shumllojshmeria eshte e pafundshme ashtu sic jane dhe menyrat me te cilat ne shprehemi. Duke qene se ne nuk jemi ne gjendje te marrim dy informacione te ndryshme ne te njejten kohe nuk kemi per te qene ne gjendje te marrim (kuptojme) gjithe format me te cilat arti na shfaqet por kjo nuk do te thote se nuk nuk jemi pjese e artit apo nuk jemi duke e zhvilluar ate. 
> 
> 
> p.s. Pershendetje Alban People, me behet qejfi qe more pjese perseri ne Forumin Shqiptar.
> 
> (Fjalët)*


Arti jo vetem qe eshte njerezia vet, por eshte jeta, ajri, dielli, qielli... procesi i jetes vete. Arti nuk i perket ndonje grupi njerezesh ose ndonje mase te vecante por eshte i lidhur ngushte me njerezimin ne pergjithesi dhe eshte i domozdoshem per ecurin, pjekjen dhe evolucionin a shpirtit te njeriut. Pa art ecuria dhe e ardhmja e njeriut do te jete ne rrezik, si nje filiz ne mungesen e ujit, ose si zemra ne mungesen e dashurise.

----------


## peoples

shume e vertet qe Arti mbush me jete cdo ambjent ku njeriu percjell jeten e vet drejt greminave te pashmangshme te jetes,drejt erresires qe permbledh gjithe mungesat e nje deshirimi,e nje loje te madherueshme.Arti ndjen pasoja kur ai behet pengese per te mbijetuar.Njeriu ndjen lehtesi atehere qe vete ato,njerezit,mundohen te shmangen nga tradita dhe te jetojne nje dimension te ri;e kete dimension e lejon vetem liria dhe dashuria per cdo gje,edhe per nje bime qe e paujitur thahet,por e ujitur ajo jep nje kenaqesi per njeriun...sepse ne nje fare kuptimi eshte mundi i punes se tij.

Mirserdhe Julian!

Ketu tek ky forum me cfare po shikoj une jeni te gjithe nga Amerika?

----------


## peoples

Ne cdo vend,aty ku ekspozohen vepra arti te cfaredolloj gjinie qofshin ato,ka nje interes daljeje,nje perpjekje qe te gjendemi diku,nje "diku" qe ska arsye as edhe nje me te thjeshten.Pse hyjme neper muze,ku eshte interesi,cfare tingellon me kete padiljon:ka vetem piktura klasike,nje periudhe qe eshte e vjetruar tashme?-Po aty tek ajo dhoma e erret cfare eshte,cfare mund te jete ekspozuar,mos ndoshta ka disa veshtrime te kunderta me kohen qe po jetojme sot,oh...jo,eshte piktura e famshme e Velazques:"Las Meninas".Pikerisht ajo pikture qe te mberthen me dualitetin dhe mistiken ne prezantimin e nje subjekti(mbreti dhe mbreteresha) me anen e nje pasqyre.E vertet,pasqyra te bllokon dhe jep nje dimension tjeter saqe vendos ne loje te hapur gjithe bindjet mbi perspektiven;eshte quajtur edhe si nje pikture ku perfshin shume qarte narracin dhe paradokset,paradokse keto te nje sentimenti dhe te nje obligimi qe piktoret e oborreve mbreterore kishin kundrejt punedhenesve dhe trajtimit ekonomik te vete-krijimtarise.Por a nuk eshte ky nje cast unik ne historine e Artit,mos ndoshta shek.i 16.,ka dhene nje krisje ne Art;mos ndoshta shkeputja e shkences eshte do te jete katastrofike...te gjitha keto dyshime cdo person sot,pikerisht ne shek.e 21.,mund dhe duhet t'i beje,qe te percaktoje edhe nje nivel,nje dimension me direkt me boten e Artit;me nje bote qe asnjehere ska pushuar se dheni sensacione por edhe tragjedi.E brishte eshte koha kur perballe ndjeshmerise se nje trupi human arrin te kuptoje se ai trup po ngushtezon tragjedine e nje te ardhmjeje qe ska per te ardhur (ku?)rre.Te hidhemi dhe te lexojme vetem dy rrjeshta te Proust,eshte sinqerisht,pjesmarrja me racionale.Fliste per letersine dhe raportin qe ajo ka ne lidhje me qenien njerezore,kjo nje deshire dhe nje hapje me organike drejt fuqizimit dhe deshires per te gjetur te hapur dyshimet dhe epshet e nje trupi qe gjithcka lidh me pulsionin seksual,dhe me kenaqesine per te udhehequr e per te zoteruar hapesira te reja.Kete beri dhe komedia apo,dashuria origjinale e piktoreve qe kundershtuan ambjentin akademik,qe influencuan brezat ne ardhje per tu edukuar me nje sinjal me te hapur me nje estetike me brutale,me nje garanci per te trajtuar realitetin ashtu edhe sic ofrohej.....vazhdim.

AP.

----------


## peoples

Kjo teme,besoj e keni kuptuar,eshte e te gjitheve ne,qe mund te hedhim shkrime dhe mendime tona ne lidhje me Artin dhe ndryshimet qe ai krijon ne fushen e nje qendrimi korrekt.

AP.

----------


## peoples

....qendrimi dhe pasojat qe ne ,njerezit mund te kemi duke qendruar,jo perballe por edhe me dyshime per nje teori,per nje sinteze historike,eshte i cuditshem dhe ndoshta edhe i kote sepse sot,perpjekja dhe vetmohimi i shume teorikeve eshte pothuajse absurd.Jetojme ne kohen e Iluzioneve qe mund te marrim nga nje imazh;jetojme ne kohen e shoqerimit konstant te Radios e TV-se;jetojme ne periudha te favorshme qe te gjithe te mund te behemi Super Star,Spider Man,Bin Laden...,boll qe te kemi nje dinakeri ne levizje dhe nje strategji ne pershtatje me mjetin komunikues.
Sot kjo brenge,kjo erresire sentimentale ka prekur pothuajse cdo gje,cdo teknike per te jetuar ne mes te jetes,cdo ngjarje qe pushtetet ne fuqi duan te okupojne pushtete me te dobeta,cdo levizje artistike qe kerkon te japi nje tjeter dimension dhe nje rregullim me te denje per mesazhin estetik qe nje veper Arti duhet te permbaje.Por a eshte e mundur nje e tille gje?A eshte e mundur qe analiza qe mund te behet nga historia ne nje kohe,qe ambjenti artistik ka kaluar ne linguazhe dhe mjete me te sofistikuara se me pare,kur artistet s'quheshin me artixhane por nje klase e zgjedhur njerezore...sot eshte e mundur?

Te pergjigjesh pyetjeve te tilla,me mire qe nje person te kete te beje me lexime te ndryshme.P.sh.,me romane...te lexosh Oscar Wilde,Virginia Wolff,besoj dhe them qe eshte me ndryshe sesa te shikosh nje show televiziv apo dhe artistik,nje videoklip apo nje film super komercial me efekte te realizuara ne menyre dinjitoze per montazhierin qe drejton keto "adresa" tek njerezit.

Lufterat e ndryshme jane kthyer ne nje faktor shume te fuqishem ekonomik per televizorin aq sa pa to,pa luftrat..s'do mund te behej nje pune e tille nga media,dhe anasjelltas...por tv-ja ka sjellur dhe ka perqendruar nje vemendje me te madhe per njerezit qe vuajne dhe qe kane nevoje per me shume drejtesi dhe demokraci?Shume e vertet!Roli pozitiv nderthuret shume here me rolet negative.

Po arti sa eshte i perqendruar te ndjeki nje linje te tille komunikimi me mjedisin,me spektatorin?....

vazhdim....

----------


## peoples

..kur Amerikanet vendosen qe imazhet e percjella nga tv-te e ndryshme ne mbare boten,te ishin vetem te lidhura me shembjen e dy kullva dhe asnje informacion viziv mbi gjendjen e mjere ne te cilen gjendeshin viktimat,kuptohej se gjuha e mediave ishte teper fondamentale per te krijuar nje panik edhe me te fuqishem sesa vete sulmi terrorist qe kishte tronditur New York.

Eshte folur shume mbi Artin e shtate(kinemaja),eshte akuzuar shume fotografija si nje riprodhim shume,e te shpejte,dhe nje nje cast real kohor te shume pamjeve,evenimenteve dhe konkordimeve te shumta qe jeta ka sjellur ne lidhje me rinovimin dhe rishikimin per te gjetur menyra te tjera komunikimi me efikase,per te lejuar qe njeriu te jete me i lire te vendosi per jeten e tij,dhe zgjedhjen qe ai mund te beje.Gjithe keto progrese lidhen ngushte edhe me konceptin kapitalist qe,Marksi aq shume e  ka stdudjuar,perpara se ai te zhvillohej dhe te kishte nje ndikim te fuqishem ne politiken e popujve,dhe ata qe e adoptuan sic edhe shikohet,jane me te rrezikuarit po nga vete kapitalizmi qe ata ngriten.

Vlerat dhe opinionet qe nje njeriu gjen tek komunikimi i mediave eshte teper i demshem per faktin se ato mundohen te te japin gjithcka dhe te detyrojne qe emocioni yt te ngrihet ndersa aspekti kritik te vdes.Nje person qe vendoset perballe nje televizori dhe perpara shikon nje lume me reklama,nuk mund te beje gje tjeter vecse te dhunuhot nga ato imazhe ,sepse mungesa e nje kulture dhe kapaciteti kritik,bejne qe publiku te jete viktime e ketyre mesazheve dhe ti risjelli ne vemendje cdo cast qe ato i takon;ne bar,ne stacione treni,neper kalime autostrade,neper stadiume,neper kinema perpara se te shikoje filmin e preferuar ose edhe ne mes te nje ndeshje te rendesishme futbolli.

Po arti sa eshte implikuar nga nje linje e tille komunikimi?Ne 1898 vellezerit Lumiere krijuan te paren makine-kamera per te risjellur pastaj e rinovuar nje art qe sot eshte mese i konstant ne ndjenjat dhe deshirat tona per te ndjekur divat e kinemase apo emrat e regjizoreve te famshem.

Po keshtu disa dhjetera vjecare me pare,Niepche dhe Daguerre kishin bere ekserimentet e para per te ndalur(kapur) imazhe ne nje dhome te erret;pas shume mundimesh dhe eksperimentimesh te shumta,rezultati erdhi;fotografia u be nje virus dhe kudo po hapeshin dyqane ku sherbenin foto dhe imazhe qe disa vite me perpara as qe mund te ishin imagjinuar.Shekulli i 20 po pergatitej te fillonte me nje nga shpikjet me te fuqishme,me nje nga sjelljet me te fresketa per nje njerezimin qe tani dyert e progresit teknik dhe shkencor i kishte te hapura.Po artistet?Te mjeret artiste qe silleshin neper rrethinat dhe kafenete e Parisit shpejt u gjenden te flakur jashte nga kjo shpikje,nga ky mjet qe po perpinte mbare Parisin ,Londren,me rrethet artistike e me larg;filloi adoptimi,modifikimi i idealeve.Peisazhistet filluan te jene peisazhiste te forte edhe ne foto,merrnin imazhe qe trondisnin syrin kritik,qe me pare ishte mesuar nga illuzioni i ngjyrave dhe nga emocionimi qe krijohej nga harmoni te tilla.Ndersa me foton ishte krejt ndryshe,ajo nderroi komplet konceptin e marrjes dhe e prezantimit visiv,te nje ngjarjeje apo edhe te nje natyre te qete...

vazhdim...

AP.

----------


## Fiori

Kamera Digitale - dhe vlera zero e rriprodhimit te asaj cfare shohim, me lapsa, me dore, perse me?! Atehere kur "arti" ajo menyre shprehje e njohur si fotografi e bere me dore fillon dhe lekundet nga zhvillimet e teknologjise ne fillojme te njohim artin e vertete, duke hyre atje brenda tij, duke e kuptuar me ne fund se arti eshte gjithesia, se arti eshte vetem nje emertim per te pafundmen, per ate qe sheh jo vetem syri po mendja, dimensionet e tjera te panjohura, tani mund ti njohm. Eshte koha te ecim mbi art - gjithesia eshte e hapur, mjafton ta pranojme ate, me te gjitha format dhe ngjyrat e tij.

----------


## katana

a mund te vdes arti? nese po, si?

----------


## julian

> _Postuar më parë nga katana_ 
> *a mund te vdes arti? nese po, si?*


Pyetje e cuditshme ama =). 

Po si jo. Imagjino sikur njerezit te pushonin se shkuari ne kinema, ose shruari, se lexuari, te mos shkonin neper galerira te artit e muzeume, te mos shikonin festivalet muzikore etj. Bota do kthehej ne nje vend shume te ftohte, pa ndjenja dhe monotonik. Do te ishim kthyer te gjithe ne robot. Ate dite qe vdes arti, te nesermen vdes njerezimi. 
Ju sygjeroj te shikoni filmin e Fritz Lang  "Metropolis". Shikoje me vemendje dhe posto ndonje koment. (Filmi eshte prodhuar ne 1927-fakt).

----------


## Fiori

Sipas teje Julian, arti egziston vetem atehere kur vleresohet (appreciate) ?! 

Me beri cudi gjithashtu qe artin dhe vleresimin e tij e ke shoqeruar vetem me te vajturen ne kinema apo vajtjen ne galeri - arti ka egzistuar gjithmone, edhe atehere kur nuk eshte vleresuar, apo eshte pare dhe emeruar si i tille. 

Kjo eshte dhe arsyeja pse para se te behej pyetja a mund te vdese arti - duhet te ishim te bindur te gjithe se kush ishte "arti". (nga vete percaktimi do shikoni sa i gjere eshte ai, pasi dhe cdo njeri mund te kete nje percaktim te tijin)

Jam dakort me idene se arti nuk mund te vdese - format e tij do te ndryshojne ne kohera, dhe si rrjedhim dhe "percaktimi" i cili i eshte bere artit do ndryshoje, por arti nuk ka se si te vdese per aq kohe sa njerzit do vazhdojne te krijojne.

----------


## julian

> _Postuar më parë nga Fiori_ 
> *
> 
> Me beri cudi gjithashtu qe artin dhe vleresimin e tij e ke shoqeruar vetem me te vajturen ne kinema apo vajtjen ne galeri - arti ka egzistuar gjithmone, edhe atehere kur nuk eshte vleresuar, apo eshte pare dhe emeruar si i tille. 
> *


Fiori, nuk desha te zgjatesha shume duke krijuar nje liste te tere te gjate shembujsh, prandaj u mundova te jap thjesht nje pergjigje te shkurter dhe bashkekohore (filmat, galerite etj). Nuk e di pse, po mu kujtua thjesht ai film ne raport me ceshtjen. Nejse, besoj se te dy e dime se Arti dhe tema e Artit eshte shume e komplikuar dhe subjektive. 





> Jam dakort me idene se arti nuk mund te vdese - format e tij do te ndryshojne ne kohera, dhe si rrjedhim dhe "percaktimi" i cili i eshte bere artit do ndryshoje, por arti nuk ka se si te vdese per aq kohe sa njerzit do vazhdojne te krijojne.


Dakort =)

----------


## peoples

Sic edhe shikohet Arti ndjen cdo ndryshim social,historik dhe perjashton nje politike qe synon te kontrolloje,nje lloj monopoli,pershtatshmerine e qenies njerezore ne lidhje me te bukuren.
Publiku qe ndjen nje pikture apo nje skulpture eshte nje prejardhje,nje mundesi qe cdo fragment kohor,cdo spirt kohor,te rilidhet dhe te mundesohet qe ai te ekzistoje,te leshoje nje lloj volumi ne estetiken e cdo epoke.Edhe pse shume njerez,me intolerancen e tyre,me mospergatitjen dhe trashesine ne analitike artistike,kujtojne dhe mundohen te transmetojne shenja te tilla qe,nje rast kohor i vleresuar per perfundimin e nje periudhe,nuk do ta pranonte,e,si te tille vleresimi rilind por ne kompromis me varrosesit e nje deshire qe rikujtonte zhdukjen aq te ngadalte te piktoreve te mesjetes,rendesine dhe veshtiresine per te kuptuar perspektiven e rilindjes,artin e Giotto-s,egoismin dhe genin madheshtor te Michelangelo-s.
E,pse gjithe ato artiste qe sot i perkasin historise,pasi histori filloi duke shkruar mbi njerezimin me lindjen dhe krijimin e tragjedive,kufizimi per te arritur te kapim sinjalet dhe gjendjen emocionale,kontekstin filozofik dhe rendesine qe arti i tyre kishte,mjafton te lexojme nje nga romanet e Balzak,autor qe rilidhi historine,pershkroi nje gjendje qe sot modernizmi apo dhe postmodernizmi i jane aq debitore.Shkrimtare,mendimtare,studjues por mbi te gjitha njerez qe parashikonin dhe vendosnin ne loje rregullat dhe levizjet politike te nje shoqerie.
E,eshte e vertete miqte e mi,qe ne pamundesine per te renditur racionalitetin dhe gjendjen eksituese te mendjes time,do mendoni dhe  do ju rezultoje e gabuar,sepse ju mendoni se arti eshte i pavdekshem,por ne fakt ai vdiq;si dhe mendimi i Nietzche qe deklaroi vdekjen e zotit,por me nje ndryshim qe arti vdes,risillet prane nesh dhe perseri zhduket,erresira eshte shenja me dominuese per Te dhe per te Tjeret.

se shpejti miqte e mi...do ju shkruaj perseri mbi artin dhe me gjere....AP.

----------


## peoples

Pershendetje subjekte te Artit....
Dy dite me pare u perkujtua nje date qe pak a shume do stamposet ne historine e qenies njerezore si evenimenti me shokues i ketij fillim shekulli.E, meqe historia lind dhe perhapet me njerezimin dhe fuqine e tij per te dominuar ne kohe dhe ne hapesire,shkruhet dhe rishkruhet...por 11 shtatori ishte nje gje  tjeter per brezin tone;ai ndodhi mu perballe syve tane,Tv na e paraqite ashtu te 'Fresket' dhe pa censure,nje lufte e koheve super-Moderne.Dhe syte tane u zbuluan te virgjer sepse kishin provuar vetem mirqenie dhe politike soft nga pallatet ku lindin dhe fillojne strategjite qe permbysin konceptin masiv."Terroristet mund te shkaterrrojne gratacelat tona por jo konceptin e jetes sone"-fjale shume domethenese te presidentit te USA.Koncepti qe njerezit jetojne ne vendet e superzhvilluara eshte pak paradoksal,sepse lufta atehere rifillon per te mbrojtur vlerat ne vetvete dhe jo per t'i rinovuar ato ne te miren e popujve qe kerkojne nje zhvillim sa me te thjeshte dhe pa komplikime luksuoze.Tema sociale dhe qe rindertojne edhe nje here teori te ndryshme qe mendimtaret dhe projektuesit e kesaj shoqerie kane dhene."Njerezimi kuptoi se eshte i vdekshem."-"Njerezimi kuptoi se ka vdekur".Keto dy thenie jane te deklaruara perkatesisht pas luftes se pare boterore dhe pas luftes se dyte boterore.Po tani cfare mund te thuhet?Se mos njerezimi eshte drejt perfundimit te tij kohor ne nje rendiment prodhues virtual?Apo mos njerezimi ka rikujtuar friken e nje vdekje te perandorive qe sot mbreterojne ne Toke dhe ka frike per nje diktature apo super-fuqi te jashtzakonshme?
Njerezimi duhet te jetoje.Arti duhet te jetoje?

AP.

----------


## peoples

Arti nuk lind keshtu ska edhe pse te vdese.Eshte nje raport teper i veshtire midis vdekjes shpirterore dhe asaj fizike.Arti eshte nje bukuri e lire qe s'eshte i prezantuar nga ndonje koncept i vecante,dhe si i tille,Arti perjashton cdo lidhje te drejtperdrejte me renien dhe ngritjen e historise njerezore.
AP.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Të Lumtë Fiori, 
Mendoj të njëjtën gjë
Nderime
drini.

----------

